# Cyp. parviflorum



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad these seem to be growing well for me.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2011)

Wow Dot! Are those in your yard?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Wow Dot! Are those in your yard?



Yes. They are in a pot in the ground under a maple tree -- beside my greenhouse, now.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2011)

Too cool!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2011)

Now that's a happy little camper! I love to see well grown and flowered Cyps.


----------



## John M (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous flowers!!! I love the dark petals! 

Dot, your photographs look like paintings. Neat effect!


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2011)

Very precious 'garden-plants' !!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice flowers congrat one that. 
Like to see them.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 1, 2011)

Stunning! I wish I had some cyps in the yard.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2011)

Tis the season! And those aren't even IN the greenhouse!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 2, 2011)

That's lovely Dot. And very good pics.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Stunning! I wish I had some cyps in the yard.


Me too! :drool::drool:



Shiva said:


> That's lovely Dot. And very good pics.


:drool::drool:


----------

